# Monitor übersteuert



## Steve81 (30 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

bei mir in der Firma haben wir an einigen Fertigungslinien TFT's eingesetzt um verschiedene Prozesse zu beobachten. Jetzt sind uns in den letzten 6 Wochen 4 Monitore mit dem gleichen Fehlerbild kaputt gegangen. Die Monitore sind dann total übersteuert, so dass man nur noch eine weiße Fläche sieht. Nach aus und einschalten der Versorgungsspannung sieht man dann kurz das normale Bild, und dann wird alles wieder weiß.

Hat jemand einen Tip woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

spontane Idee ohne Ahnung von der Materie zu haben:

wie sieht denn die Versorgungsspannung aus?



MfG


----------



## Steve81 (30 Oktober 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> ohne Ahnung von der Materie zu haben:


genau so gehts mir bei diesem Thema leider auch.

Monitore haben ein internes Netzeil und hängen an 230V~. Alles andere was an der gleichen Spannungsversorgung angeschlossen ist funktioniert einwandfrei. Spannungsversorgung ist im Schaltschrank angeschlossen. Ob es jetzt aber eventuell irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten bei der Versorgunsspannung gibt hab ich noch nicht überprüft. 
Ich vermute ehrlich gesagt, dass die Monitore (Billigteile) für den Dauerbetrieb (7Tage die Woche 24H) nicht taugen.


----------



## Medical (30 Oktober 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir in der Firma haben wir an einigen Fertigungslinien TFT's eingesetzt um verschiedene Prozesse zu beobachten. Jetzt sind uns in den letzten 6 Wochen 4 Monitore mit dem gleichen Fehlerbild kaputt gegangen. Die Monitore sind dann total übersteuert, so dass man nur noch eine weiße Fläche sieht. Nach aus und einschalten der Versorgungsspannung sieht man dann kurz das normale Bild, und dann wird alles wieder weiß.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tip woran das liegen könnte?


Sind das LCD-Monitore? Vielleicht auch noch Monochrome?
Da geben meistens die Ansteuer-Einheiten für den "Kontrast" auf.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Umgebung aus?
- Temperatur?
- Ölnebel in der Luft?
- Luftfeuchtigkeit?
Da reagieren die meisten TFT´s allergisch drauf. Sind halt doch nur für "Bürobetrieb" ausgelegt.


----------



## Steve81 (30 Oktober 2008)

Medical schrieb:


> Sind das LCD-Monitore? Vielleicht auch noch Monochrome?
> Da geben meistens die Ansteuer-Einheiten für den "Kontrast" auf.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit der Umgebung aus?
> ...


 
Temperatur:  zur Zeit 18 bis 20 Grad C°  im Sommer auch mal 30 aber die Monitore gingen die letzten 6 Wochen kaputt.

Ölnebel gibts keinen, alles ziemlich sauber.

Luftfeuchtigkeit kann ich jetzt nicht genau sagen, aber bin ich ziemlich sicher dass die nicht zu hoch ist.


Auffällig ist, dass bis jetzt nur die Billigmonitore von einem bestimmten Elektroartikelhändler kaputt gingen und andere in gleicher Umgebung funktionieren.

Kann da die Qualität so unterschiedlich sein?


----------



## Question_mark (30 Oktober 2008)

*Mein Monitor kann sogar rotieren ...*

Hallo,



			
				Steve81 schrieb:
			
		

> Auffällig ist, dass bis jetzt nur die Billigmonitore von einem bestimmten Elektroartikelhändler kaputt gingen und andere in gleicher Umgebung funktionieren.



Ersetze mal den Begriff "bestimmter Elektroartikelhändler" durch "Monitorhersteller", das wird wahrscheinlich besser passen.



			
				Steve81 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann da die Qualität so unterschiedlich sein?



Ja, warum sollten alle Monitore denn von gleicher Qualität sein ??? Da habe ich einen absoluten Kandidaten (Scaleoview L19-2) in einer Anlage. Der läuft ein Jahr lang im 24/7 Betrieb ohne Probleme. Irgendwann nach ca. einem Jahr und somit innerhalb meiner Gewährleistung gegenüber dem Kunden beschliesst der Monitor in den Stromsparmodus zu fallen. Und ist durch nichts zu bewegen, diesen Modus zu verlassen 
Dieser Monitor befindet sich in einer zyklisch endlosen Bewegung zwischen dem Kunden, mir als Dienstleister und dem Siemens-Fijitsu-Service 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Steve81 (31 Oktober 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ersetze mal den Begriff "bestimmter Elektroartikelhändler" durch "Monitorhersteller", das wird wahrscheinlich besser passen.


 
Ich hab schon mit Absicht Elektroartikelhändler geschrieben. Der Hersteller ist einmal Captiva E1702 und als von denen der erste Kaputt war (in der gewährleistungszeit) gabs als Ersatz einen von Terra. Die von Captiva waren zum Zeitpunkt des defekts ca. 1,5 Jahre im Einsatz (nicht im Dauerbetrieb da Neuanlage und Inbetriebnamephase bei den 1,5 Jahren dabei ist). Der Terra ging schon nach ca. 4 Wochen Dauerbetrieb kaputt.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Ja, warum sollten alle Monitore denn von gleicher Qualität sein ??? Da habe ich einen absoluten Kandidaten (Scaleoview L19-2) in einer Anlage. Der läuft ein Jahr lang im 24/7 Betrieb ohne Probleme. Irgendwann nach ca. einem Jahr und somit innerhalb meiner Gewährleistung gegenüber dem Kunden beschliesst der Monitor in den Stromsparmodus zu fallen. Und ist durch nichts zu bewegen, diesen Modus zu verlassen
> Dieser Monitor befindet sich in einer zyklisch endlosen Bewegung zwischen dem Kunden, mir als Dienstleister und dem Siemens-Fijitsu-Service
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Bei einem Monitor der einmal im Jahr kaputt ist schön und gut, aber nicht wenn jede Woche einer hin ist. Ich hab auch noch was anderes zu tun als Monitor auszutauschen.


----------



## Question_mark (31 Oktober 2008)

*Stress*

Hallo,



			
				Steve81 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch noch was anderes zu tun als Monitor auszutauschen.



Ich weiss, aber zwischen zwei Tassen Kaffee mal einen Monitor zu tauschen ist doch nicht so stressig.. 

Ich duck mich jetzt mal ganz schnell weg :s18:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Steve81 (1 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und wann bitte soll ich etwas essen??? *ROFL*

Ich denk ich schick die Billigteile einfach wieder zum Verkäufer zurück und bau andere Monitore mit denen ich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht habe ein.


----------

